# Shark eye bulbs



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I bought mine at Advanced Auto Parts….any auto store should have them….total cost was $4.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Make sure you put some dielectric grease, they sell it as bulb grease.. 

It will keep the bulb from locking itself to the socket...


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------

